# Kernel version mismatch (Can't install mono-6.8.0.105.txz)



## profzelonka (Apr 25, 2021)

I can’t install mono-6.8.0.105.txz , it’s telling me I have a kernel version mismatch and I can’t find any info on a solution. How do I force it to ignore kernel version?

Mine: 1103000
Expected: 1104001
(I'm running TrueNAS, thence the version isn't FreeBSD-latest.)

Command I'm running: pkg install -y mono-6.8.0.105.txz
I downloaded the txz file locally and cd'ed to the directory.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2021)

FreeBSD 11.3 is end-of-life and not supported any more. Packages are being built for _supported_ versions only.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported/
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



profzelonka said:


> I'm running TrueNAS


GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## profzelonka (Apr 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 11.3 is end-of-life and not supported any more. Packages are being built for _supported_ versions only.
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported/
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> ...


I understand your points, but the issue at hand is in the kernel bypass. Would you be able to provide a few commands in order for me to bypass the kernel check?

Thank you


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 26, 2021)

I could provide some possible solutions, one of them not to bypass the kernel check but to try to fool pkg(8) by pretending to be the correct version.

But I wont take responsibility of possible program or system malfunction or data damage or loss or security risks. If you are willing to take the risks I can post some (untested) tested guides to install the program.


----------



## profzelonka (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes please. I'd really appreciate it. My next step otherwise would be to use a whole set of other outated packages which would be an even greater risk. In any case, would love to know how to.


----------



## acheron (Apr 27, 2021)

You can try to put `IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes` in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf or you can just untar the txz in /


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 27, 2021)

archeron's `IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes` set in pkg.conf(5) solution is best. 

In this case the downloaded package isn't needed anymore, just run `pkg install mono6.8`, assuming the machine has a internet connection.

If there is no internet connection, the package you have, mono6.8-6.8.0.105.txz, is out of date. Latest version is mono6.8-6.8.0.123. It also needs some run dependencies, make sure they are present. 

Untaring the package manually has the disadvantage the package wouldn't be registered in the local package repository database which makes it invisible to pkg(8), it needs to be registered afterwards manually with pkg-register(8).


----------

